# Radeon and then some



## rootnl2k (Jan 18, 2021)

Either not finding my screen or card


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0: class=0x060000 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x0c088086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3 Processor DRAM Controller'
class = bridge
subclass = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x0c018086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:1:1: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x0c058086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x8 Controller'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0: class=0x0c0330 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c318086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI'
class = serial bus
subclass = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0: class=0x0c0320 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI'
class = serial bus
subclass = USB
pcib3@pci0:0:28:0: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c108086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:2: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c148086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:0:28:3: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c168086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0: class=0x0c0320 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI'
class = serial bus
subclass = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0: class=0x060100 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c528086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'C222 Series Chipset Family Server Essential SKU LPC Controller'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2: class=0x010601 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c028086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]'
class = mass storage
subclass = SATA
none0@pci0:0:31:3: class=0x0c0500 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
class = serial bus
subclass = SMBus
none1@pci0:0:31:6: class=0x118000 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c248086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series Chipset Family Thermal Management Controller'
class = dasp
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0: class=0x030000 card=0x22f71458 chip=0x67df1002 rev=0xef hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
device = 'Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590]'
class = display
subclass = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1: class=0x040300 card=0xaaf01458 chip=0xaaf01002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
device = 'Ellesmere HDMI Audio [Radeon RX 470/480 / 570/580/590]'
class = multimedia
subclass = HDA
mps0@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x010700 card=0x069115d9 chip=0x00861000 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Broadcom / LSI'
device = 'SAS2308 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2'
class = mass storage
subclass = SAS
pcib4@pci0:3:0:0: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x11501a03 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'ASPEED Technology, Inc.'
device = 'AST1150 PCI-to-PCI Bridge'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
vgapci1@pci0:4:0:0: class=0x030000 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x20001a03 rev=0x30 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'ASPEED Technology, Inc.'
device = 'ASPEED Graphics Family'
class = display
subclass = VGA
igb0@pci0:5:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x153315d9 chip=0x15338086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'I210 Gigabit Network Connection'
class = network
subclass = ethernet
igb1@pci0:6:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x153315d9 chip=0x15338086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'I210 Gigabit Network Connection'
class = network
subclass = ethernet
```
Do I need to tell FreeBSD not to use the ASPEED graphics display build on board?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 18, 2021)

When does this occur? Booting up to command prompt?  Nothing on screen?

The Aspeed looks ok because the primary screen is this: vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0
So the primary VGA is the AMD Card.


----------



## Snurg (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks like you need amdgpu driver.


----------



## rootnl2k (Jan 18, 2021)

amdgpu does correct the video card issue but not Xwindows.

I get

from /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[  1060.793] 
X.Org X Server 1.20.9
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  1060.793] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p2 amd64 
[  1060.793] Current Operating System: FreeBSD homebox 12.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC amd64
[  1060.794] Build Date: 16 January 2021  01:56:15PM
[  1060.794]  
[  1060.794] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[  1060.794]     Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  1060.794] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  1060.794] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan 17 22:21:06 2021
[  1060.794] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  1060.794] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  1060.794] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  1060.794] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[  1060.794] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[  1060.794] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1060.794] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[  1060.794] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[  1060.794] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1060.794] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  1060.794] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  1060.794] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  1060.794] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  1060.794] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[  1060.794] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  1060.794] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  1060.794] (II) Loader magic: 0x434a80
[  1060.794] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  1060.794]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  1060.794]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[  1060.794]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[  1060.794]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[  1060.794] (!!) More than one possible primary device found
[  1060.794] (--) PCI: (1@0:0:0) 1002:67df:1458:22f7 rev 239, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/2097152, 0xf7500000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  1060.794] (--) PCI: (4@0:0:0) 1a03:2000:15d9:0804 rev 48, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xf7000000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000c000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  1060.795] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  1060.795] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  1060.796] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1060.796]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.0.0
[  1060.796]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[  1060.796] (II) LoadModule: "amdgpu"
[  1060.796] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so
[  1060.817] (II) Module amdgpu: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1060.817]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 19.1.0
[  1060.817]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1060.817]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[  1060.817] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:
    All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver
[  1060.817] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  1060.817] (--) using VT number 9

[  1061.173] (EE) No devices detected.
[  1061.173] (EE) 
Fatal server error:
[  1061.173] (EE) no screens found(EE) 
[  1061.173] (EE) 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
 for help. 
[  1061.173] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  1061.174] (EE) 
[  1061.531] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```
and 

`dmesg | egrep amd`

```
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC amd64
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
amdgpu/polaris10_mc.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_mc.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_mc_bin
[drm] amdgpu: 4096M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] amdgpu: 4096M of GTT memory ready.
amdgpu/polaris10_pfp_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_pfp_2.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_pfp_2_bin
amdgpu/polaris10_me_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_me_2.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_me_2_bin
amdgpu/polaris10_ce_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_ce_2.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_ce_2_bin
amdgpu/polaris10_rlc.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_rlc.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_rlc_bin
amdgpu/polaris10_mec_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_mec_2.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_mec_2_bin
amdgpu/polaris10_mec2_2.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_mec2_2.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_mec2_2_bin
amdgpu/polaris10_sdma.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_sdma.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_sdma_bin
amdgpu/polaris10_sdma1.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_sdma1.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_sdma1_bin
amdgpu/polaris10_uvd.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_uvd.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_uvd_bin
amdgpu/polaris10_vce.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_vce.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_vce_bin
amdgpu/polaris10_k_smc.bin: could not load firmware image, error 2
drmn0: fail (0) to get firmware image with name: amdgpu/polaris10_k_smc.bin
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with mapped name: amdgpu_polaris10_k_smc_bin
drmn0: fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device
[drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.23.0 20150101 for drmn0 on minor 0
```


----------



## rootnl2k (Jan 19, 2021)

Resolved ! That did the trick, the amdgpu and Xorg -configure and up we go


----------

